# Koopor Plus - 200W



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

http://www.koopor.com/koopor-plus.shtml

The KOOPOR Plus features Dual Driver System and HFDMR (High-Frequency Dynamic Monitoring Resistance) Technology, is one of the most accurate temperature-control mod ever made! It provides 200w maximum power, and takes dual 18650 batteries that can allow most vapors to enjoy vaping all day! Aside from superb performance, the KOOPOR Plus is the definition of fresh and aesthetic. It’s guaranteed to make heads turn!


----------



## Chilli (21/10/15)

I am looking for a reasonable local supplier. Please PM me if you can assist


----------



## stevie g (21/10/15)

Looks a lot like an IPV2


----------



## SampleBox (21/10/15)

Very interested in this are there any local vendors that will be bringing this in?


----------



## Noddy (21/10/15)

They sure turning heads with the Koopor mini software upgrade saga - turning heads away from them...


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

Guys, if you're looking for local stockist please start a thread in the "Who has stock?" section.


----------



## wazarmoto (21/10/15)

that red one though.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

Noddy said:


> They sure turning heads with the Koopor mini software upgrade saga - turning heads away from them...


Agreed, there is no mention of upgrade-ability on their website, which leads me to believe that they are going the same route as with the 60W, which is why I'll give this a miss. And I see the overhang on the rounded top edge is still there.


----------



## Mitch (21/10/15)

I believe @Sir Vape will be bringing these in very soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (21/10/15)

Noddy said:


> They sure turning heads with the Koopor mini software upgrade saga - turning heads away from them...



Yeah, I was looking at this earlier and thought I'd get one, but after reading about the upgrade problems, I'm not so sure anymore. Think I'll wait. I still think I should build my own DNA200 device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/10/15)

Can this be moved to "Who has stock"


----------



## kev mac (22/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.koopor.com/koopor-plus.shtml
> 
> The KOOPOR Plus features Dual Driver System and HFDMR (High-Frequency Dynamic Monitoring Resistance) Technology, is one of the most accurate temperature-control mod ever made! It provides 200w maximum power, and takes dual 18650 batteries that can allow most vapors to enjoy vaping all day! Aside from superb performance, the KOOPOR Plus is the definition of fresh and aesthetic. It’s guaranteed to make heads turn!
> 
> ...


looks like a competitor for the snow wolf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Can this be moved to "Who has stock"


I've created a new thread in "Who has stock?"


----------



## Zahz (19/11/15)

Has anyone used one to give their opinions on this device? Looking to either get this or wait for the Sigelie 200w device 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (19/11/15)

I bought one today from Vapeking North cliff and so far so good  haven't had a chance to push it to its limits yet... will post more tomorrow once i've put it through its paces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (20/11/15)

Built a dual coil clapton, running at .22ohms 100w... handles beautifully, no dry hits as yet, flavour is fantastic and vapour production is massive! Very happy so far!


----------



## jguile415 (20/11/15)

Using the Bellus RTA...Great tank but the RBA deck is a little cramped


----------

